# Best place to find Bass?



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Have some friends who want to find some bass. I don't do a lot freshwater fishing and don't know the area real well. They are stationed at Eglin, but they won't mind driving a little bit. Also, they would be bank fishing. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

tell them to get a state license and then go to jackson guard and get a base permit. they can then fish anywhere on the range or on base....base on eglin you got lower memorial with a descent amount of bank and weekly pond you can walk around the whole thing. on the range you can go to indigo or duck pond.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Jese1378,

Can you fish Upper Memorial on Eglin?

NJD


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

yes and no... if you have a boat then yes. if not then you can fish just the ramp...some jack wagon has messed up the ramp pretty good though. so unless you have a 4x4 i wouldn't try to launch a boat.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Upper Memorial is best in late summer on a night trip. it is tough out there. if it's a day trip, better off on Lower Memorial.


----------

